# 2007 murano 3.5L with DTC P0021



## smokeylocz (Jul 29, 2012)

first problem was P0345 , replaced cam. position sensor bank 2 and all was good until a few days later dtc P0021 came on which is the intake valve timing control solenoid, ive followed the steps and everything checks out fine, i dont want to replace it if its still good, when i tested it there is no problem found... oil is new and correct fluid, level is right on. have lapsed a lil on mileage between oil changes but i dont drive in severe conditions,,,everything ive read says to replace solenoid, any help would be much help indeed , thnx


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

did you check the solenoid resistance with a multimeter ?


----------

